# Repost: 15hp on a J16??



## Captain_Carl (Sep 24, 2008)

I've done a couple Carolina Skiff J14's with 15hp motors, but I'm looking to put a really plain J16 together and use my 15hp 2 stroke Merc. I'm gonna do a large front deck, front mount trolling motor, rear bench, and the outboard is a tiller. Has anyone out there done this? Am I gonna get this thing to plane out???


----------



## Tom_W (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd suggest moving this to the General Forum.

You might want to post this on the CS Owner's forum as well.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Under good conditions the 15 HP can plane about 750 pounds. That also assumes the motor is in good shape. For a well balanced J16 I think you will get on plane just fine. Check the weight of people and gear and if it is about 750 or less go for it. Once up you can back off a little on the throttle and cruise.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You'll probably have to drop the prop pitch to compensate for load.
Tachometer and on water testing to get the correct setup.
You need to keep the rpms in the sweet spot.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

You might also consider adding Smart Tabs... or another tab system. I had them on two CS's and they made a BIG difference in getting to plane. rich


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

C,
Your skiff will never work right and you need to just give it to me ;D ;D

I miss you brother and look forward to seeing you on Feb 7th!
Call me on Skype asap I need your advice.
J


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Good luck! I cant get my J14 to plane very well with a 15 HP. I think your weight and balance will need to be perfect. Just my .02. Please let me know how it works out.


----------

